# pes 2014 o fifa 14



## dyablo65 (27 Settembre 2013)

quest'anno sono molto combattuto su quale comprare....

le prime impressioni non sono molto incoraggianti..

voi cosa consigliate ?


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Settembre 2013)

io andrei su fifa 14, ma non per ps3, ma direttamente per ps4. 

ormai per ps3 non ha senso prenderlo, se lo farò è per una console next gen.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Settembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> io andrei su fifa 14, ma non per ps3, ma direttamente per ps4.
> 
> ormai per ps3 non ha senso prenderlo, se lo farò è per una console next gen.


Concordo, anche se buttarsi su PES come antipasto non sarebbe male.


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Settembre 2013)

per ora la console next gen rimane un miraggio economicamente parlando ( la mia xbox 360 e' quasi nuova )..


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Settembre 2013)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> per ora la console next gen rimane un miraggio economicamente parlando ( la mia xbox 360 e' quasi nuova )..



 beh si, è una grossa spesa. 

però io buttare 70 euro per un gioco identico a fifa 13 (che già ho), solo con le rose aggiornate, non li spenderei.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Settembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> beh si, è una grossa spesa.
> 
> però io buttare 70 euro per un gioco identico a fifa 13 (che già ho), solo con le rose aggiornate, non li spenderei.



50-55 lo trovi sicuro su Spaziogames


----------



## alexrossonero (28 Settembre 2013)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> quest'anno sono molto combattuto su quale comprare....
> 
> le prime impressioni non sono molto incoraggianti..
> 
> voi cosa consigliate ?


Fifa è ancora superiore, sia in licenze che in realismo, a mio avviso. Dipende però dai gusti e, ovviamente, da come sei abituato a giocare.

Comunque se ce lo si può permettere, è davvero meglio aspettare altri due mesi per la NG.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2013)

Direi FIFA 14 
Certo la distanza non è così enorme come una volta tra i due ma il titolo EA resta comunque superiore.


----------

